# trouble blooming brassavola nodosa



## Kawarthapine (Mar 16, 2015)

I've had several brassavolas over the years and have never had trouble getting them to bloom.

I have one large clump that is growing rapidly but does not want to bloom despite usual tricks such as reduced water and changes in lighting.

This should be an easy one but I'm stumped.

Any suggestions?


----------



## JeanLux (Mar 16, 2015)

Mounted and Lots of light!!!! Jean


----------



## paphioboy (Mar 16, 2015)

I agree. Craploads of DIRECT sun for the whole day. Reduce high N fertiliser once the new growths are half-developed. Too much N prevents this species from flowering, I was told..


----------



## Kawarthapine (Mar 16, 2015)

Thanks. I shall try a boom booster and lower N.


----------



## Ray (Mar 17, 2015)

Forget the so-called "bloom booster".

I am convinced that "too much nitrogen" is more about mass applied than the formula. K-Lite, for example, at 12-1-1, has probably one of the highest-nitrogen ratios in formulated products - 4x the much poo-pooed MirAcid at 30-10-10 - yet when used in low doses, is not quashing blooming.


Ray Barkalow
firstrays.com


----------



## abax (Mar 17, 2015)

BN's grow crispy bright and mounted on cork bark. They
need instant drainage and very little fertilizer.


----------



## Erythrone (Mar 18, 2015)

Is your plant a division from Clouds' Orchids? I got one many years ago and the plant just refuse to bloom even if it looked mature.


----------



## Kawarthapine (Mar 21, 2015)

No. This one has good genetics...I got it from a SOOS show vendor who bought seedlings from Oak Hill. I am confident in the source as I still have the original Oak Hill tag with the plant.

I think I will remount on cork to hasten drainage and keep up misting with light foliar fertilizer. Now using K-Lite from Ray so will see how it responds.

Sometimes change alone is all one needs to trigger a bloom response.


----------



## theorchidzone (Mar 23, 2015)

I've got to believe not enough light.




Kawarthapine said:


> No. This one has good genetics...I got it from a SOOS show vendor who bought seedlings from Oak Hill. I am confident in the source as I still have the original Oak Hill tag with the plant.
> 
> I think I will remount on cork to hasten drainage and keep up misting with light foliar fertilizer. Now using K-Lite from Ray so will see how it responds.
> 
> Sometimes change alone is all one needs to trigger a bloom response.


----------



## Kawarthapine (Apr 22, 2015)

Thanks. Thought that could also be an issue.

Now in southern windowsill.


----------



## Gilda (Apr 25, 2015)

Use to be a saying about nordosa "hang'em high and let'em fry" meaning lots of sunlight. Mine's leaves would turn red from the sun


----------

